

Ask HN: Ruby on Rails host? - rufius

I'm planning to roll out an application in the next few months. I'm looking for a good, reliable RoR host. I thought of EngineYard but I don't quite need that level of hosting yet until I'm sure the idea will take off.<p>Does anyone have suggestions for a good RoR host? I'm looking at the &#60; $50/mo range if possible but willing to go as high as $75 a month.
======
pclark
Slicehost or Amazon Web Services.

I personally use Joyent, but they're rather pricey.

~~~
teej
> Slicehost or Amazon Web Services.

I would highly recommend, and have used, both of these. They require you to
know what you're doing, however.

I absolutely cannot recommend Joyent. In my experience, their customer service
was terrible, their servers were slow, and their prices were way too high.

------
ionfish
Someone at work linked me to Brightbox yesterday; haven't used them myself so
I don't know how good they are. <http://www.brightbox.co.uk/>

Of course, there's always Heroku: <http://heroku.com/>

I have nothing but good things to say about Slicehost, but getting Rails up
and running requires more work than a dedicated Rails hosting setup would (the
upside, of course, is greater flexibility).

------
gtani
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7mnbi/ask_reddi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7mnbi/ask_reddit_what_is_the_best_host_for_a_ruby_on/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/251418/who-are-good-
web-h...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/251418/who-are-good-web-hosts-
for-ruby-on-rails-projects)

usual suspects: slicehost, linode, rails Machines, engineyard, rimu,

------
the_hack
No question - Don't pay a dime. Use Heroku Garden for free, then you can
upgrade to paid if you need to.

I have my main app on a Dreamhost shared server, but I had to move my blog
because it kept getting shut down for using too much ram.

Heroku is great because you can develop online or off and use git if you want
to

------
pclark
oh, and this is a good resource for hosts for rails :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=272031>

